# Ian Dunbar Seminar



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I just checked out my Facebook and saw that Timmy's training center is hosting an Ian Dunbar seminar in June. I've read his books/website, listened to his podcasts and found him to be so helpful with Tim especially when he was a puppy. I'm considering attending, has anyone else attended any of his seminars? Dave I'm sure you'll fill me in 

Here's the link with the details.
https://www.jamesandkenneth.com/store/show/EPA-010


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good for you Jen, you should find him entertaining and helpful. I believe Karen is planning to see him also. I had to give him hell for not blogging on DSD much lately, but I guess he is touring quite a bit, for someone who was hoping to retire a few years ago.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Jen , here is the speech a couple of years ago that I made on behalf of IPDTA. Ian was unable to attend the award ceremonies so I included his letter . 

The Outstanding Achievement Award is for a professional who has earned your respect for longevity, patience, caring, 

compassion, excellence and integrity, while making a difference in the lives of animals and those who love them. 



Four outstanding achievement awards will be presented this evening. 

For over 35 years, 950 seminars and workshops, and numerous dog training and behaviour books and dvds, for his ground 

breaking work bringing positive dog training to trainers around the world, the first award goes to;



Veterinarian, Animal Behaviourist, 

Dog Trainer and Author

Dr. Ian Dunbar


Yes for over 35 years, Dr. Ian Dunbar has brought dog training from a virtual non existence to a meaningful" science 

-based training with feeling.". Aside from his credentials as a veterinarian , and a doctorate in animal behavior, 

Ian has been the springboard for many levels of study into the field of canine behavior. In 1981,he founded Sirius 

Dog Training the first organized training classes for puppies anywhere. Through his studies he learned the 

importance of early socialization and manners for dogs everywhere. And today we see that he has been barking up the 

right tree, to say the least. His books and training videos have won awards and praise from those who have also 

studied dogs. His methods and teachings continue to change as indeed we learn more and more about the learning 

capabilities of our best friend. 
He has worked with such esteemed organizations as The Royal College of Veterinary Surgeons, the International 

Society for Applied Ethology, the Veteranary Society of Animal Behavior and in 1993 he founded the Association of Pet 

Dog Trainers, which today is the worlds largest organization for dog trainers anywhere.
What Mr. Dunbar will be remembered for mostly will be his training methodology. He took dog training and made it 

fun. He has made it non confrontational and made it adaptable for all the family.He has made it motivating and 

enjoyable. He has been dog's best friend and has educated all of us directly or indirectly. He continues his journey 

with tours and seminars. He has created Dog Star Daily which is an invaluable resource for people striving to learn 

more about their beloved dogs.
To quote Jean Donalson , " Some fields are lucky enough to be granted a giant: a figure whose contributions 

inspire awe and are unsurpassable. Ian Dunbar is that in dog behavior. There is no single person on the face of the 

planet to whom dog trainers and owners (not to mention dogs) owe more." 
Mr. Dunbar, you haven't finished teaching us old dogs all the tricks. We need your leadership, your motivation , 

your devotion to getting the message out. You are our benevolent leader,our architect, our goal setter. You are the 

positive reinforcement that is at the centre of trainers and owners everywhere. Until there are no more dog shelters 

no more misinformed dog owners,no more poor excuses for euthanasia, we still have work to do. You are the wind in our 

sails, and we hope you will continue to inspire us through the times ahead. And like you said, if we want to call 

dogs, "man's best friend" ,it's up to us to reciprocate. Mega woofs from the International Positive Dog Training 

Association.


A note from Ian, 

Dear IPDTA Members; Thank you very much for nominating me. I am truly flattered. It's always so refreshing to get 

some representative binary feedback, i.e., some recognition and Thank Yous from friends to defuse the myriad of moans 

from disbelievers. I wish I would be there with you but I am currently on the West Cost giving a three-day seminar in 

Seattle. However, tonight, I shall toast your health. Ultra mega woofs to you all. Ian"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, I'm going to one here in MA.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm going to try to go to the one in Lagrangeville- not too far from me. Thanks for posting this :clap2:


----------

